# He still can't do it...



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Kill a skunk before it sprays him that is. Took the curs (Mt & BMC) for their nightly run around the neighborhood tonight. Thought they had a cat cornered and grabbed my trash breaker remote. My BMC was shaking the heck out of it for about 2 secs before I could shock him... I thought someones poor cat, then the smell hit me. Home for a dose of Hydrogen peroxide and baking soda. LOL what a way to end the day.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Man, that stinks. That'll sure change a man's plans.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

No cuddling on the sofa for a few days. HA !!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Little do you know, but the dog likes the smell or he just wanted a bath.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah I'm thinking either he forgets the smell, or it's just more fun to kill one then it hurts to take the stink. He puked 3 times in the garage last night, so I'm thinking it's the 2nd one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I never minded the faint smell of skunk, but that's a bit more than I would care to put up with. So does the hydrogen peroxide and baking soda work worth a crap ?


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

It's unbelievable Don, it can't seem to take it off the leather collar or rubber collars for some reason, but off the dog his self it's pretty much gone.

I have more experience at this than I'd like to admit. lol


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow that is not the way to end the day


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yotehntr said:


> It's unbelievable Don, it can't seem to take it off the leather collar or rubber collars for some reason, but off the dog his self it's pretty much gone.
> 
> I have more experience at this than I'd like to admit. lol


What is the mix on that Brad....just in case...LOL


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I use 2 quarts of Hydrogen Peroxide to one small box of baking soda. I shake it up good in the lawn sprayer and let him have it! The sooner the better.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Glad we don't have skunks or snakes.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ah the joys of the dog getting into a skunk. My wife uses hydrogen peroxide and tomato juice. Covers the dog with the tomato juice and then uses at least one bottle of peroxide and rubs that into the juice. I made the mistake of letting her wash the dog in the tub the first time. House stunk for days. The last two times she has washed the dog outside.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I had a jack Russell that could not leave skunks alone. He got to live outside for a few days after those tangles. I used dish soap and a hose to clean him up first but he still stayed outside for a few days. That little dog was MEAN!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Add a bit of Dawn to the mix and it works very well for killing the smell. My uncle has used it several times on skunk that he is wanting to skin for their hides.


----------

